# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Moderaattorit

## sv

Miten on mahdollista, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228;n viestiketjun otsikko on muuttunut erilaiseksi kuin sen alunperin kirjoitin?

----------


## vko

> Miten on mahdollista, että tämän viestiketjun otsikko on muuttunut erilaiseksi kuin sen alunperin kirjoitin?


Voisikohan mitenkään olla mahdollista, että moderaattori muokkasi sitä?

----------


## sv

> Voisikohan mitenkään olla mahdollista, että moderaattori muokkasi sitä?


Moderaattori siis muokannut, mutta siitä ei ole mitään mainintaa viestissä!

----------


## vko

> Moderaattori siis muokannut, mutta siitä ei ole mitään mainintaa viestissä!


Eli "06":n muuttamisesta "2006":ksi pitäisi mielestäsi vielä erikseen mainita? Tulee mieleen vanha sanonta, jossa puhutaan härkäsistä ja kärpäsistä.

----------


## retale

> Eli "06":n muuttamisesta "2006":ksi pitäisi mielestäsi vielä erikseen mainita? Tulee mieleen vanha sanonta, jossa puhutaan härkäsistä ja kärpäsistä.


Kaikella kunnioituksella moderaattoreita kohtaan sananvalintanne ja ilmauksienne sävy on aika ajoin arveluttava. Nimensä mukaisesti moderaattorin tulee olla _maltillinen_ ja asiallinen kannanotoissaan ja yleisöpalautteissaan. Kaikilla foorumeilla asioi häiriköitä eli henkilöitä, joiden kannanotot joutavat oitis lokalaatikkoon, mutta kärkevästkin ylläpitoa arvosteleva kannanotto ei ole sinällään huono tai asiaton - oman lukukokemukseni mukaan juuri päinvastoin!

Parhain kesäterveisin!

----------


## karihoo

> Forumin hallitukselle: kiitos että korjaatte minun kirjoitusvirheeni; onsan suomea puhua ja ymmärtää hyvin, mutta kroittaminen ja lukeminen tuottaa vaikeuksia. Saksalaisena minulta puuttu vähän harjotusta.


Tämä kuvaa mielestäni erittäin hyvin moderaattorien toimintaa tällä foorumilla; pyritään saamaan aikaan helppokäyttöinen ja -lukuinen *asiallinen* keskustelu-, kuvien- ja joskus jopa mielipiteidenvaihtokanava.  :Very Happy:  Edellisen lauseen kielioppi ei kylläkään ole aivan parasta mahdollista suomen kieltä, mutta ehkäpä se selvittää, mitä tarkoitin.  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse olen ihmetellyt, että mihin viestit välillä häviää mitä kirjoitan, tai sitten nään harhoja. Itse moderaattoreista. Kyllä mielestäni pitäisi negatiivinenkin palaute kestää, eikä laittaa niitä vaan pois. Tätä olen välillä havainnut..

----------


## J_J

> Itse olen ihmetellyt, että mihin viestit välillä häviää mitä kirjoitan, tai sitten nään harhoja. Itse moderaattoreista. Kyllä mielestäni pitäisi negatiivinenkin palaute kestää, eikä laittaa niitä vaan pois. Tätä olen välillä havainnut..


Kyllä noita "roskat siivottu" ja viestin täydellisiä katoamisia on varmasti sattunut muidenkin käyttäjien kohdalle. Toki voit myös nähdä harhoja, en tiedä miten hyvällä näöllä olet varustautunut.

Myönnän, että itsekin kirjoitan välillä pallopäisiä juttuja, jotka ovat siksi joutuneet roskikseen. Voitko myöntää saman, vai väitätkö että kaikissa viesteissäsi olisi järjen hiventäkään...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Voitko myöntää saman, vai väitätkö että kaikissa viesteissäsi olisi järjen hiventäkään...


Voin myöntää. Eipä ole aina kauheasti järkeä, kun jälkeenpäin mietti. Mutta ei silti pitäisi mennä poistamaan viestiä vain sen takia, että siinä arvostellaan moderaattoria. Toki silloin, jos aletaan haukkumaan vaikkapa "saata*an tyhmäksi homoksi" ymmärtää asian, mutta se on taas asia erikseen. Ei sellaista pidäkkään hyväksyä. Suokaa nyt anteeksi tuo esimerkki..

----------


## vko

> Itse olen ihmetellyt, että mihin viestit välillä häviää mitä kirjoitan, tai sitten nään harhoja.


Ylläpito ja moderaattori tosiaan poistavat asiattomia ja turhia viestejä. Viime aikoina viestejä on poistettu lähinnä kolmesta eri syystä:
viestin tarkoituksena on vain korjata aikaisemmassa viestissä ollut kirjoitusvirhe tms. Tällöin ylläpito tai moderaattori voi korjata virheen alkuperäiseen viestiin ja poistaa erillisen korjausviestinlyhyen ajan sisään tulleita peräkkäisiä viestejä voidaan yhdistellä (esim. havaintoketjuissa)viestistä puuttuu relevantti asiasisältö täysin. Esimerkkitapauksia:
todetaan pitkän viestiketjun jatkoksi vain yhden rivin itsestäänselvyyskysymykseen vastataan puhtaalla arvailulla (ei edes valistunutta arvailua, vaan tasoa "ehkä on, ehkä ei")viestin ainoa asiasisältö on väärin (esim. virheellinen havainto)viestissä ei ole ymmärretty ketjun aikaisempaa keskustelua ja esitetään sitten jotakin aivan irrelevanttiaviestin ainoa tarkoitus on loukata jotakin toista käyttäjää(näistä neljään ensimmäiseen syyllistyvät lähinnä lapset ja viimeiseen taas vanhemmat, jotka ovat kyllästyneet lasten ja muiden alan käytäntöjä tuntemattomien "tyhmiin" viesteihin)
Asiasisällön suhteen hyvä sääntö on: jollei sinulla ole mitään järkevää sanottavaa, älä sano.

Aleksi.K:n kirjoittamien tuhottujen viestien listasta ei löytynyt sellaista, jossa hän olisi arvostellut ylläpitoa tai moderaattoria. Useimpien viestien tuhoamisen syy oli sisällön puute.

----------


## Kinmo

> Asiasisällön suhteen hyvä sääntö on: jollei sinulla ole mitään järkevää sanottavaa, älä sano.


Koskee tämä myös (tai lain) modejumalien kirjoitelmia?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Aleksi.K:n kirjoittamien tuhottujen viestien listasta ei löytynyt sellaista, jossa hän olisi arvostellut ylläpitoa tai moderaattoria. Useimpien viestien tuhoamisen syy oli sisällön puute.


Tämän voisi hoitaa periaatteessa yksityisviestin kautta, mutta eipä tässä mitään kamalaa ole, joten laitetaan tänne.

Minulla ei ole tapana urputtaa turhasta. Niin, valmentajana kuin tuomarina olen pyrkinyt tähän, ja pyrin muutenkin. Lähinnä olen huomannut, että toisten viestejä, missä on arvostelultu moderaattoreita. En sano nimiä, viestiketjuja, en mitään. Vaikka kuinka yritettäisiin. 

Nyt olen myös alkanut kiinnittää huomiota kielenrakenteeseen, kirjoitusvirheisiin jne. 

Mielestäni kuitenkaan slangi, savon murre yms. eivät ole kirjoitusvirheitä. Niissä sanat kirjoitetaan hieman eritavalla vain ..

Itse aiheesta vielä.. 

Hyvä, että on moderaattorit, jotka siistivät viestiä, poistavat asiattomuudet yms. Itseäkin joskus ärsyttää, kun viesteissä on kirjoitusvirheitä siihen malliin, ettei meinaa saada kunnolla edes selvää. Jos muilta jäseniltä tulee palautetta se tulee käsitellä neutraalisti, ja vastata asialliseen sävyyn. Oli sitten millaista tahansa.

----------


## Ozzy

Case Closed hopefully, Vko gets ten points and he has the sole priviledge to clean his forum of bullshit, which has recently increased  overwhelmingly in this forum...

----------

